# 2003 Jetta GLI VR6...mods and upgrades



## avs1sa (Feb 2, 2009)

whats a good exhaust system for a 2003 Jetta GLI VR6?



_Modified by avs1sa at 12:03 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2003 Jetta GLI VR6...mods and upgrades (avs1sa)*

magnaflow
search


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

okokokokok no caps locklol 
Magnaflow thats whay i got love the sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6jettagli at 4:15 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettagli* »_YEP MAGNAFLOW THATS WHAT I GOT







NICE RIDE


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

whats kinda of suspension do you have on you gli?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

yep i have a magnaflow. real easy to put on and its so nice and deep and looks good from the back. listen go to http://www.hottexhaust.com and then click for the coupon and put in VEEDUB. and then buy cause you wont get it any cheaper than that brand new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Chaoz)*

i think i hear rictus tip toeing around the corner, peeping in through the cracks...


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Chaoz)*

oh and by the way i dig the euro plate








heres mine:








ya like?


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Chaoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chaoz* »_








ya like?

I think you're asking for it... and not really.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (silverstoned83)*

oh yea like im scaredd of a little vtec









those honda kids think im a little four cylinder. ha little do they kno


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Chaoz)*

you are going to get your feelings hurt by some "honda kids" trust me


----------



## 1.8tEnthusiast (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2003 Jetta GLI VR6...mods and upgrades (avs1sa)*

check out AWE


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta GLI VR6...mods and upgrades (avs1sa)*

Please search and check out the FAQ thread in this forum.
I prefer my Jetex system.
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

